# Male vs. Female



## Mischa

Hello everyone! I've been trolling the boards for a couple of weeks now and decided to finally register.

I've put a deposit on a vizsla recently, and she will be ready to come home with me in the beginning of April - I can't wait!

Anyway, this site is full of information, and I apologize if the topic has already been posted before, but I wanted to know everyone's opinion between a male vizsla and a female vizsla.

I personally chose a female, only because I live in a condo (but the first floor, thankfully, with our own exit to directly outside) and they have a 50lb rule. I know they can get a bit heavier than that, but management said they won't bring a scale or anything. Because of this, I've wondered if there are there any specific characteristics/personality traits that vizsla owners have noticed that may differ in a boy or girl?


----------



## Crazy Kian

I recently spoke to another breeder and she mentioned that her females can be quite bull headed. More so than males. :-\
Not sure how much of that is true as we have a male and he can be very bull headed most days ;D
I thought we were nuts raising a V in the city (Toronto) and living in a 2 bedroom apt (second floor). It has been challenging to say the least but once you get the swing of things and a good routine it's nice and easy. :
There is also a great blog on the net...I believe it's called Urban Mutt. A woman and her V living in a Manhattan, NY studio apt.
Congrats on your new pup. Make sure to post lots of pics. You are going to have a great time with your new pup.


----------



## Mischa

I hope the breeder you were speaking to isn't the same one I am buying from lol. By coincidence, I'm also in Toronto. Just moved with my boyfriend in the Davisville neighbourhood. I'm really looking forward to taking her to Sherwood Park and the dog park by Sunnybrook (if you're familiar). There's also a small dog park by Jarvis and Carlton I'm looking forward to while she's still young.

Thanks for the tip about the blog. I'll search for it now. I'll be sure to post a gazillion pics. The breeder has been sending us an update photo once a week. The one I received yesterday is of her litter of 10 and they've just started to open their eyes. Maybe I'll figure out how to post that here later...


----------



## Islander

Congrats on your approaching parenthood!

We have a female, Ziva, who is now 7 1/2 months old. 

Not sure why I chose a female, I have had dogs of both sexes over the years but guess I was just over the leg hiking and wanted a squatter! I have heard breeders say since I started researching V's a year ago that the females would love you but the males would BE IN LOVE with you. Well I can attest, as can everyone that knows me and Ziva it would be hard for a dog to love me anymore than she does so I think it's just the luck of the draw and the bond that you form from day one on that makes a match.

All I know is I wouldn't trade her for anything in the world, she has made such a positive change in my life and such a huge impact on everyone she comes in contact with. So far we have been through puppy classes and have just completed therapy dog classes and will be scheduling our CGC evaluation in a couple weeks and then be evaluated/tested for certification with the Delta Society when she reaches one year of age.

When you bring your new pup home, be prepared for it's arrival, know that you will get little sleep for the first few nights, and set your patience level on HIGH .... but know that through it all the loving bond you are building will change your life forever!

Good Luck from Ziva's mom


----------



## Lisa

I must have gone to the same breeders as Islander cause I heard the same thing several times - the females will love you but the males will be in-love with you. Another said that both the females and males will be velcro dogs but the females are more independant.

We choose a male for various reason but really wanted the velcro in love with us dog. I don't think we got this. Catan is not a cuddler at all. No sunuggles for him. He is very much the velcro dog but from a distance. Sometimes one of the kids will try to curl up on his bed with him and he will get up and move off the bed and lie down by himself. He has to be with us at all times but on his terms.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Jana said:


> I hope the breeder you were speaking to isn't the same one I am buying from lol. By coincidence, I'm also in Toronto. Just moved with my boyfriend in the Davisville neighbourhood. I'm really looking forward to taking her to Sherwood Park and the dog park by Sunnybrook (if you're familiar). There's also a small dog park by Jarvis and Carlton I'm looking forward to while she's still young.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the blog. I'll search for it now. I'll be sure to post a gazillion pics. The breeder has been sending us an update photo once a week. The one I received yesterday is of her litter of 10 and they've just started to open their eyes. Maybe I'll figure out how to post that here later...


Small world.... we're at Egl/Ave Rd.
If you need any help with the pup by all means give us a holler. 
It will be nice to see another Vizsla in the neighbourhood. I take Kian on the beltline every morning.

What breeder did you get her from.

Oh and here is the blog I mentioned.
http://urbanmutt.blogspot.com/


----------



## gunnr

I have two females now. Prior to this I've had three males. 
To be honest, other than the males lifting their leg on every stump, stick, and rock in the forest, I haven't noticed much difference. 
Most of the breeders I've interfaced are of the opinion that the females are a little more independent than the males. It hasn't been my experience, but they've seen a lot more dogs than I have, so I'll accept their observation.

Good luck with your pup. Vizslas are a riot, sometimes literally.


----------



## remmy600

Well I have no experience with a Male pup, but as far as our female goes-- she loves us! I have decided owning a V puts you in a very special group of people that know how amazing and different these dogs are! She has changed my life!

Remmy always seems to be near us wherever we are. I tend to lay on the floor (at my lap top, reading, etc.) and she always brings her chew toy and sets it on my back and half sits on me to chew. 

See pictures below (her favorite spot while I am at the computer at the kitchen table). The other she just had to be involved while I was working on the couch!


----------



## Mischa

Wow, I never expected such great replies. Thank you everyone. 

In regards to the "velcro dog" term, is there a difference between a velcro dog and a dog with separation anxiety? I've had a chihuahua, which was also labeled the same term. We would go grocery shopping and have to leave him in the car for 30 minutes. As soon as we parked he would hop from my lap to my boyfriend's lap back and forth and cry. 

And Kian, the breeder I am purchasing from is called "On Point" in Mallorytown near Ottawa. It'll be quite the drive, but worth it. 

Is there a way to post pictures from your hard drive instead of uploading them to a site first?

And Remmy, your V is adorable! They are such a good looking breed.


----------



## Crazy Kian

LOL, tell John and Kim we say Hi.

There are 3 or 4 members who have pups from them.


----------



## gunnr

Jana

The term "Velcro Dog" in one instance has much to do with their hunting style, and at one time was a negative descriptor when used to describe the Vizsla.
A Vizsla stays pretty close when hunting, and the deeper the cover the closer they seem to range in. My vizsla's rarely get more than 50 -75 yard away when hunting. They are a close working personal gun dog.
When you compare this with the big running English Pointers and Setters that can range out a 1/4 mile+,the Vizsla, according to some, is like Velcro in how it sticks to it's hunter and won't range out. This has changed over the last 20 years and the Vizslas have started to range out more in order to compete in field trials with the bigger runners.


----------



## Islander

In reply to Lisa who wanted a snuggler..... Heavens if I could just 'bottle' a bit of Ziva and send it to you I would! I call her our snuggle bug as she is always wanting to cuddle, hug or have the need to be touching you in some fashion or another. As I said in the previous post I don't know how she could possibly love me any more than she already does. 

I do work from home so we have had a major bond from the start and are seldom apart. So far the longest time I have been away from her is 4 1/2 hours.

She also is extremely in tune to my moods and seems to always know when I need that little 'extra' bit of love from her. I suffer from panic & anxiety attacks coupled with depression and my mood swings can be like a roller coaster. My husband says he has seen a difference in me from the moment I picked her up at 8 weeks old and has watched her interact with me when he knows that I'm not doing well. So as you can see she has been a God Send to me from the beginning.

I tell people I take my 50mg of Vizsla every morning! and it has done wonders for me.

And yes for anyone giving their life over to a V dog it will be forever changed for the better.


----------



## Big Rick

Jana said:


> Is there a way to post pictures from your hard drive instead of uploading them to a site first?


Jana, when you are on the reply page you will see "Additional Options" just below the reply box. Click on it to add photos!


----------



## Lisa

Even though Catan is not a snuggle bug he is still very attached to everyone. Last night I went to the washroom and who told me I could shut the door. He sat outside the door and cried his head off the whole time. He's always resting his bottom on someones foot or will bring his bone into your lap (still standing on the ground) and try to chew it 'with you'.

Jana - I wouldn't worry too much about separation anxiety. I had a previous dog who suffered from this and Catan is nothing like that. He is fine with the routines in place and will go willingly into his crate when people have to go to work/school. It's just that when you're home he has to be with you. And if you ignor him he will find ways to get your attention.


----------



## Zoltan

Jana said:


> Hello everyone! I've been trolling the boards for a couple of weeks now and decided to finally register.
> 
> I've put a deposit on a vizsla recently, and she will be ready to come home with me in the beginning of April - I can't wait!
> 
> Anyway, this site is full of information, and I apologize if the topic has already been posted before, but I wanted to know everyone's opinion between a male vizsla and a female vizsla.
> 
> I personally chose a female, only because I live in a condo (but the first floor, thankfully, with our own exit to directly outside) and they have a 50lb rule. I know they can get a bit heavier than that, but management said they won't bring a scale or anything. Because of this, I've wondered if there are there any specific characteristics/personality traits that vizsla owners have noticed that may differ in a boy or girl?


I have owned several of both females and males. Typically the Males are more personable and cuddly, but they are excitable and needy. They need more discipline and assertiveness. The females are calmer, but need a little more time to get to know strangers.
Our current female is about 40lbs while our male is 62lbs. They both need to run and get exercise or they will go stir crazy. From my experience having two is good for the Vizslas, but a lot more work for us.


----------



## Mischa

Thanks again for everyone's feedback. 

I forgot to wish Islander good luck with the tests, so good luck!

I've attached a photo that Kim has sent me. I hope they don't mind me sharing. One of those ten puppies is coming home with me in April!


----------



## Vlicked

I have nothing new to add ;D My breeder also said females will love you and be more independant but males will be in love with you. It's certainly true with our guy. But I've not had a female for comparison!

Also wanted to say our pup's mom is an On Point. But we got him through a breeder near Chicago. If yours will be anything like mine, expect her to be a great, natural hunter but full of love and affection. And he's turning out to be so great with our 7 month old.


----------



## bridget247

I am a little late to this discussion, but I have a six-year-old male vizsla and an almost 6 month-old female. Our experience has been a little different - our female is literally IN love with us - she is a big cuddler, and she loves meeting new people. She is not quite as independent as our male, but that is probably more related to age than to personality. Our male, on the other hand, was completely nuts when he was a puppy and he is fiercely independent . . . and even a little aloof. Our vizslas have totally different personalities . . . we love them both so much, and the next one will probably be another male . . . and the one after that, another female. Honestly, you cannot go wrong with this breed, male or female.


----------



## Mischa

I guess it seems from the general consensus that it doesn't matter what sex your Vizsla is - they're just _the_ best dog, period. ;D Thanks again for everyone's input, I really appreciate it.


----------

